# proftpd logs[solved]

## czesiekbis

Hello

I've set up proftpd, runs fine. Everything that proftpd does is logged  to /var/log/messages,

is there a way to make proftpd log to a separate file (eg. /var/log/proftpd.log)?

I'm using syslog-ng as a system logger.Last edited by czesiekbis on Fri Jun 02, 2006 12:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## psycepa

edit 

```
/etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf
```

and appropriate entry, sth like below

```

destination proftp { file("/var/log/proftp.log"); };

```

----------

## czesiekbis

Thanks for pointing me in right direction (destination   :Wink: ).

Besides adding destination had to add appriopriate filter and log path 

bye

----------

